# The Cursinging (Cursed Images)



## Red_Lead (Dec 10, 2018)

As you can tell, this is the cursed images thread on F.A Forums. You are free to post some eldritch images here.

Let's see how long this sub-forum will last.




 

Anyways, have a swell day.


----------



## Tovey (Dec 10, 2018)

Oh, I have a few of those lying around in my wallet...


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 11, 2018)

So spoopy I cri everytime.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 11, 2018)

The only thing wrong with that picture is that there is a piece of pizza missing and that disturbs me.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 11, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> The only thing wrong with that picture is that there is a piece of pizza missing and that disturbs me.


I found the missing slice


----------



## Yav (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 11, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I found the missing slice


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## voks (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Massan Otter (Dec 11, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>



How is this one cursed? I see a fine pair of friendly longbois.


----------



## voks (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## voks (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Dec 11, 2018)

This model from Super Mario 64 I never noticed until recently makes my childhood scream in agony


----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## voks (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 11, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> So spoopy I cri everytime.
> 
> View attachment 49717
> View attachment 49718


Very Cursed


----------



## voks (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 12, 2018)

Cursed_Glew


----------



## voks (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Ramjet (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 12, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> View attachment 49825


----------



## Rant (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Rant (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Faexie (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## voks (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Rusty_Raccoon (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## voks (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 15, 2018)

THE KEEN OBSERVER NOTICES AN ODD DOG.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 15, 2018)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


>



I see your Sonic and I'll raise you a Sonichu


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 15, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> I see your Sonic and I'll raise you a Sonichu
> 
> View attachment 50036


Apocalypse now?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 15, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> I see your Sonic and I'll raise you a Sonichu
> 
> View attachment 50036


Oh god no.
That was the most saddest (as in how stupid it was) and funny at the same time.


----------



## Arko90 (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 16, 2018)

Arko90 said:


>


Terror Snat


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 16, 2018)

Arko90 said:


>



Please delete


----------



## Arko90 (Dec 16, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> Please delete


It’s a cursed picture xD haha


----------



## Rusty_Raccoon (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## voks (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Arko90 (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Alondight (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## voks (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Tyno (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Dec 16, 2018)

Some Sunday morning cartoons for everyone...


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 16, 2018)

EAT YOUR VEGGIES, SO YOU BECOME FULL VEGAN.



 ​


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 16, 2018)

Detective Tyno said:


>


Rainfurrest 2015 in a nutshell


----------



## Clippit (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Massan Otter (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Twpsyn (Dec 17, 2018)

I have a bunch of this kind of crap, but here's one:


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 17, 2018)

How often do you guys clean your PC? Mine has been quite slow lately so I gave it a good scrub


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 17, 2018)

Twpsyn said:


> I have a bunch of this kind of crap, but here's one:
> View attachment 50140


That man has a *bowl* of problems to deal with.


----------



## voks (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## mustelidcreature (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## VileTypos (Dec 19, 2018)

voks said:


> View attachment 49887


----------



## voks (Dec 19, 2018)

VileTypos said:


> View attachment 50270


never


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## PearBoxSam2000 (Dec 19, 2018)

ТВИУО4570 said:


> View attachment 49721


"soon"


----------



## PearBoxSam2000 (Dec 19, 2018)

voks said:


> View attachment 49722


The thing remake looks very scary.


----------



## voks (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## PearBoxSam2000 (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## voks (Dec 19, 2018)

PearBoxSam2000 said:


>




 
yes


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## voks (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## voks (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 21, 2018)

Welp, been a little bit since I post somethin':
cursed_guard_entity


----------



## Alondight (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 22, 2018)

Alondight said:


> View attachment 50410


Excuse me while I go violently vomit.


----------



## voks (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## voks (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 22, 2018)

voks said:


> View attachment 50427


P.C gaming gets a cool upgrade.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 22, 2018)

This thread frightens me.


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Dec 22, 2018)

The Tickle Monster...


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 22, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> This thread frightens me.


Nah, it's perfectly fine.


----------



## voks (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## voks (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## shapeless0ne (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## shapeless0ne (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## voks (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## voks (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## shapeless0ne (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## voks (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## shapeless0ne (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## voks (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## SkyeLegs (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## voks (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## SlimeTV (Dec 22, 2018)

"I’m you I’m you I’m you! i’m you I’m you I’m YOU! I’m you I’mn you I’m you!"


----------



## voks (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Deathless (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Ravofox (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 22, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> View attachment 50451


Could this be the creation of SCP-1048?


----------



## voks (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 22, 2018)

cursed_christmaspresent


 ​


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 22, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> View attachment 50284


Wait, there's gonna be a live action Aladdin?


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 22, 2018)

Red_Lead said:


> Could this be the creation of SCP-1048?



looks like it!


----------



## Simo (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## voks (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 23, 2018)

voks said:


> View attachment 50431


I've seen worse involving used condoms. That is rookie shit.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 23, 2018)

Viewer be aware, you're in for a scare  



Spoiler: Spoopy


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## voks (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 23, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


>


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


>


Rich Evans is such a sweety. x3


----------



## Keefur (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## voks (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2018)

https:/  /imgur.com/gallery/Dlfgf

Gramfel


----------



## voks (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Lexiand (Dec 23, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> How often do you guys clean your PC? Mine has been quite slow lately so I gave it a good scrub
> 
> View attachment 50142


This really made me cry


----------



## voks (Dec 23, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> This really made me cry


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 23, 2018)

@SveltColt


----------



## voks (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Ramjet (Dec 23, 2018)

Two different colored socks?!

A true cursed image


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 23, 2018)

voks said:


> View attachment 50509


STOP PLEASE


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 23, 2018)

voks said:


> View attachment 50509


Great Liquid Cooling System


----------



## voks (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## voks (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## voks (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 27, 2018)

voks said:


> View attachment 50599


Isn't this somebody just making bread pudding?


----------



## Keefur (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## voks (Dec 28, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Isn't this somebody just making bread pudding?


maybe


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Dec 29, 2018)

I hope this qualifies as SFW for a few reasons


----------



## voks (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Dec 29, 2018)

"Six pins Dolores!"


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 30, 2018)

Rate my rig guys


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 30, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> Rate my rig guysView attachment 50802


You could say it looks pretty hot.


----------



## voks (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## tigerjieer (Dec 31, 2018)

Oh Reddit ...


Spoiler


----------



## voks (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Keefur (Dec 31, 2018)

http://www.onextrapixel.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/05-creepy-inspiring-art.jpg


----------



## voks (Dec 31, 2018)

Keefur said:


> http://www.onextrapixel.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/05-creepy-inspiring-art.jpg


spooky


----------



## Red_Lead (Jan 2, 2019)

I am back, from the tunnels.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 2, 2019)

This is in my family's house.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 2, 2019)

I can relate to this cursed image so much


----------



## voks (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Wollymon (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## voks (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 3, 2019)

voks said:


> View attachment 51117


This image screams ‘2009’ to me for some reason, even though it was probably taken more recently : p


----------



## voks (Jan 3, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> This image screams ‘2009’ to me for some reason, even though it was probably taken more recently : p


probably
my only question is where is the t-posing dudes right arm going? it seems like it is going into the wall ô.o


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 3, 2019)

voks said:


> probably
> my only question is where is the t-posing dudes right arm going? it seems like it is going into the wall ô.o


Perhaps a hole in the wall? Õ.Õ


----------



## voks (Jan 3, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Perhaps a hole in the wall? Õ.Õ


if so, it would be one of the weirdest postions to make a hole x3


----------



## Renneon (Jan 3, 2019)

one of my numerous personal favorites


----------



## voks (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Renneon (Jan 4, 2019)

voks said:


> View attachment 51121


okay this one cracked me up
i just imagine the shopping cart sprinting frenetically in the parking lot :'DD


----------



## TR273 (Jan 4, 2019)

Ok here's one I took at the Dulles Air Museum (I think I know how it happened).


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 4, 2019)

Renneon said:


> one of my numerous personal favorites



 This one is legit scary for some reason.


----------



## voks (Jan 4, 2019)

Renneon said:


> okay this one cracked me up
> i just imagine the shopping cart sprinting frenetically in the parking lot :'DD


If you dont want to have them running around at the parking lot


----------



## SkyeLegs (Jan 5, 2019)

An old favourite


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## voks (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## voks (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## idekam (Jan 12, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I can relate to this cursed image so much


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 12, 2019)

idekam said:


>


*YES! THANK YOU! *


----------



## idekam (Jan 12, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> *YES! THANK YOU! *


I've been laughing at this all day


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


>



It's like a circus version of ET. Look at those wrinkly friggin hands.


----------



## Some Moron (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Tyno (Jan 13, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> View attachment 51969


top 10 characters who can defeat thanos (with the infinity gauntlet)


----------



## voks (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Red_Lead (Jan 14, 2019)

c e l e b r a t i o n  t i m e


 ​But all seriousness though, thank y'all for keepin' this cursed section up!


----------



## voks (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks for making the cursed section


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm not going to sleep tonight.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## voks (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 20, 2019)

This monkey looks like the average Hollywood celebrity


----------



## voks (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 20, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>



If you've_ got_ it _flaunt_ it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 20, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> If you've_ got_ it _flaunt_ it.


I bet you'd look awfully sexy in a pair of those Fallow


----------



## Red_Lead (Jan 20, 2019)

Hey guys, look at this sick *toy* I just found!


 ​


----------



## Pogo (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Faexie (Jan 20, 2019)

Red_Lead said:


> Hey guys, look at this sick *toy* I just found!
> View attachment 52608 ​



I want it actually


----------



## katalistik (Jan 21, 2019)

**inb4 EVERYONE DISLIKED THAT**


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## AnnoyedAnon (Jan 21, 2019)

Renneon said:


> one of my numerous personal favorites


That's just good use of space


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jan 21, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063407403104985089


----------



## katalistik (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Red_Lead (Jan 27, 2019)

Pizza Time


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## voks (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## dragon-in-sight (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## voks (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 3, 2019)

WolfyAmbassador said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063407403104985089



I just wanna say this isn't cursed. This is a disabled person who is happy (and a better dancer than I am).



voks said:


> View attachment 53633



D: Oh no


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 6, 2019)

Don't die on me thread


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Lexiand (Mar 6, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Don't die on me thread
> View attachment 56384


military interrogation techniques leaked


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Deathless (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 6, 2019)

MidnightDragon said:


>


Reminded me of this


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Deathless (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## goatwolff (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Keefur (Mar 7, 2019)

Most disturbing character i ever created... The Jar Jar Binks fox poster.


----------



## Alondight (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Deathless (Mar 7, 2019)

new sonic movie looks great!!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 7, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>



That looks yummy but I prefer Gatorade chicken


----------



## Deathless (Mar 7, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> That looks yummy but I prefer Gatorade chicken
> 
> View attachment 56451


nah fam, both aren't as good as chicken fish


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## goatwolff (Mar 7, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> That looks yummy but I prefer Gatorade chicken
> 
> View attachment 56451


OH MY GOD I HATE THAT IMAGE


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## dragon-in-sight (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 11, 2019)

Frank Gulotta said:


> View attachment 56774


Oh no, this reminded me of a certain youtube video. This is truly a cursed image


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Throwaway (Mar 14, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>



The expressions on the parents' faces hurt me so much. I genuinely hope my parents never look (or refuse to look) at me in this way.

That would be a fate worse than death.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## LeaDev (Mar 16, 2019)

'Ello, return as in new account, with actual alias.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Mar 29, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Awww they enjoy it


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Arvid (Mar 29, 2019)

Nah. These are weak. Here's something that is definitely cursed:


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 31, 2019)

Parents in the US: OMG!!! This Momo Facebook maymay is killing our kids!!

Parents in Mexico: Hey kiddo, your birthday is pretty close, what theme do you want for your party?


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 1, 2019)

dragon-in-sight said:


>



Don't look @CrookedCroc !


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Don't look @CrookedCroc !


Why? He's just having a snack while wearing his favorite pajama. Oh wait...


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Arvid (Apr 1, 2019)

Dagex said:


> Nah. These are weak. Here's something that is definitely cursed:
> View attachment 58306


This Picture that I posted is still on my Harddrive for some reason.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Trndsttr (Apr 1, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


>


You want to see a real scary thing? 


I’VE GOT YOU IN MY SIGHTS


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 1, 2019)

Trndsttr said:


> You want to see a real scary thing?
> 
> 
> I’VE GOT YOU IN MY SIGHTS


----------



## Arvid (Apr 3, 2019)

I baked some Fresh Cursed Images for you guys.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

These are probably still going to be on my Harddrive after this....


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Apr 3, 2019)

@cursedimage on Instagram: “. . S̱͎͖̼̠̪̫̠̓́̓̕͘͜͝m̵̢̨̡̺̼̮͓͇͓͌̍̔̀͂͛̓͋ǫ͎̮͍̹̿̊̾̋̑͐͒̃̕͞k̢̪̼͍̪͕̿̂̒̏̈ȩ̮̪̞͚̞̲͂̈̽̄͆͢͟ş̵̥̼̠͈͋̌͑̈́̀̂̏̊̎͞…”


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 5, 2019)

Frank Gulotta said:


> View attachment 58830


When you drink too much....


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Apr 8, 2019)

voks said:


> View attachment 53633


New sport see if you can get it in the sun roof of a passing car


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Taku (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Taku (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Nonamenoname (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## SkyeLegs (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (May 8, 2019)

Bringing this lovely abomination back to the front page.


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 8, 2019)

Thanks for reviving this ancient evil


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 11, 2019)




----------



## LeaDev (May 18, 2019)

I has returned.


----------



## Arvid (May 19, 2019)

Daddy Arvid has baked some Fresh Images for you guys:





















































*Here's a Special One:


Spoiler: AYYYYYYYYYYYYYY










*


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (May 19, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Bringing this lovely abomination back to the front page.


This made me uncomfortable in ways I didn't know was possible


----------



## Stuff (Sep 28, 2019)

Arvid said:


> Daddy Arvid has baked some Fresh Images for you guys:
> View attachment 62234View attachment 62235
> View attachment 62236View attachment 62237View attachment 62238
> 
> ...


_Jesus.....
_
I remember Posting on this Thread but I don't remember posting any of these....

*I laughed to hard and I don't know what to do.*


----------



## HellaScoop (Sep 28, 2019)

Berserk got kind of weird in the Golden Age Reboot...


----------



## Stuff (Sep 28, 2019)

HellaScoop said:


> Berserk got kind of weird in the Golden Age Reboot...


_E G G_


----------

